# Clipping Breeding Does



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking

I am going to be showing two does in a big breeding doe show in February and i need help with clipping. I have shown market goats all my life where you clip them short all over but i need help with breeding does.. I know it is kinda like the idea of showing cow is what i have been told so over the few months i have been working their hair to grow and to look more fluffy. This is my favorite doe i will be showing and she will do well i hope: (she is not clipped yet)














I know you trim up her head and neck and at the hooves but do you trim the top line or her rear like a cow? Ive shown and clipped cows before so i know how they should look.
Her hip is a little high so should i trim that hair down to hide that on her top line?

I have been using Mane n' Tale shampoo once a week and then rinsed then everyday and blowed them and then used kleen sheen hair conditioning spray.

Any tips?? I will try to post a picture of my other doe sometime.


----------



## Jessica84

Ok I waited for someone to reply but you didn't get any bites lol I have NOT clipped a goat, well I tried it once and it was funny. Anyways I bought a DVD, chances fit it to win it since my kids will show independent so I'm the 'leader'
Ok onto the topic lol basically where all he shaved was not the full face like the beef, he shaved above the nose so the whole Roman nose thing looked more pronounced. He did shave the neck, the chest floor and all of the tummy. He did something with the legs by dragging the trimmers up with the trimmers facing the opposite way but I honestly can't remember and my DVD player is dead. Anyways on the butt, he trimmed the twist, from her girly parts to the bag, just a line down it, then right above the Hawks he trimmed so the butt sticks out more. He didn't shave down the back like you do cattle, and I actually tried that on my attempt and it looked funny. I'm not sure if others do or not, I'm not a pro I am just someone who tried to clip once and have a DVD lol. Also what he did so there wasn't such noticeable shave lines, he had a thinning comb and he blended everything together. That's all the help I can give you


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking

Jessica84 said:


> Ok I waited for someone to reply but you didn't get any bites lol I have NOT clipped a goat, well I tried it once and it was funny. Anyways I bought a DVD, chances fit it to win it since my kids will show independent so I'm the 'leader'
> Ok onto the topic lol basically where all he shaved was not the full face like the beef, he shaved above the nose so the whole Roman nose thing looked more pronounced. He did shave the neck, the chest floor and all of the tummy. He did something with the legs by dragging the trimmers up with the trimmers facing the opposite way but I honestly can't remember and my DVD player is dead. Anyways on the butt, he trimmed the twist, from her girly parts to the bag, just a line down it, then right above the Hawks he trimmed so the butt sticks out more. He didn't shave down the back like you do cattle, and I actually tried that on my attempt and it looked funny. I'm not sure if others do or not, I'm not a pro I am just someone who tried to clip once and have a DVD lol. Also what he did so there wasn't such noticeable shave lines, he had a thinning comb and he blended everything together. That's all the help I can give you


Okay thank you! That helped me a lot!


----------



## Jessica84

I hope so


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking

Well update i attempted to clip my two does so i could have some practice before my shows.

Doe #1 i got rained out to finish her top line so it isn't leveled out like i want it 















Doe #2 (my favorite!)















Any critiques? The first doe didn't have near as much hair to work with as the fluffy second doe which made a huge difference..


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Great job! They both look very nice. You blended the hair on their necks very well. It also looks like you clipped around the hocks. That's not easy, so great job there. 

This is just what I like, so don't let me put a damper on your great trim, but, I probably wouldn't go as short on the neck next time. 3/8" is what I use in the summer. I'd use 1/2" or possibly even longer this time of year. You want the neck to look feminine, but not thin. I would also leave more hair on the head. On the 2nd doe, it looks like there is a dip in her head between the poll and bridge of nose. It would be a little distracting in the show ring as most judges like to see a rounded head with a roman nose. She has a beautiful roman nose, but the dip there takes away from it.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking

Crossroads Boers said:


> Great job! They both look very nice. You blended the hair on their necks very well. It also looks like you clipped around the hocks. That's not easy, so great job there.
> 
> This is just what I like, so don't let me put a damper on your great trim, but, I probably wouldn't go as short on the neck next time. 3/8" is what I use in the summer. I'd use 1/2" or possibly even longer this time of year. You want the neck to look feminine, but not thin. I would also leave more hair on the head. On the 2nd doe, it looks like there is a dip in her head between the poll and bridge of nose. It would be a little distracting in the show ring as most judges like to see a rounded head with a roman nose. She has a beautiful roman nose, but the dip there takes away from it.


Okaythanks for the tips! The blades i have are a little short.. I would clip them a few days-week before the show anyways for the hair to grow out a little and then touch up a day before the show so that isn't a problem


----------



## Jessica84

The nose was the only thing I could see that looked odd, but I'm not even close to knowing anything like crossroads  I do have to say that second doe is down right stunning!!


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking

Jessica84 said:


> The nose was the only thing I could see that looked odd, but I'm not even close to knowing anything like crossroads  I do have to say that second doe is down right stunning!!


i hope to be that good someday.. Haha thank you!!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I have a few breeding does that I was getting ready for our upcoming show at the PA Farm Show in a little more than a week. And since it's getting bitter cold up here, all I did to clip them for this winter show, is clip their bellies to clean them up with a 1/2 inch blade, then did their chest and insides of their legs just slightly shorter. I trimmed their necks, and other parts like their toes, tail and hocks with a pair of scissors just to even them out and make them look neat.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking

I have a show in a few weeks! I can not wait. Goodluck!


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking

I re-did the clip job on the first doe the other day. Still not the best she is just a turd and doesn't stand still.





















More of the second doe.. Im just in love with how she looks.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

It's good! Good luck!


----------

